# Solar shower



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Put this up last weekend just before the hot weather on a work trip to my cabin. My cabin is not on water so this was a nice place to shower and cool off in the middle of the day and then to take a shower to clean up before bedtime.
Ended up being free because a friend gave me the plastic barrel and the old spigot came from the junk pile in the polebarn. I fill it with water from the garden hose, not rainwater.
Guessing the water got to about 85 degrees on those hot days. It should get a good amount of use during the summer months.

L & O


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like a good idea.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i would paint that barrel with black plastic-formula krylon... get the most out of the sun's rays. i'm sure the blue works pretty decent too.


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like quit the setup.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i would paint that barrel with black plastic-formula krylon... get the most out of the sun's rays. i'm sure the blue works pretty decent too.


My friend didn't have a black barrel when I picked the blue one up. Probably would be worth painting this one black on the areas hit by the sun. I'm certain black captures more solar energy than blue. I'll probably just wait until he gets a black barrel and then use the black one for the solar shower and use the blue one to catch rainwater for the flowers and garden plants. Or maybe sell it here.

L & O


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

L & O, it might be an interesting experiment to see just how much difference black will make over blue. The reason I say that is I haul water in blue barrels and if I leave it in the barrel a day or more it is amazingly warm; like you would expect from black.

I'm betting there would be a difference, but not as much as most folks think. But then, I can be wrong a lot too...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

First thing that I thought when I saw that photos was

...."there's a train a coming around the track at the Juntion..."

had a huge crush in the black haired girl, I think her name was Bobby Sue...Petty Coat Juntion?..any of you guys remember that?...probably before your time.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> L & O, it might be an interesting experiment to see just how much difference black will make over blue. The reason I say that is I haul water in blue barrels and if I leave it in the barrel a day or more it is amazingly warm; like you would expect from black.
> 
> I'm betting there would be a difference, but not as much as most folks think. But then, I can be wrong a lot too...


Yep, I was ahead of ya on that idea. The old Science teacher in me had me thinking about such an experiment. I hope my friend comes up with a barrel that's exactly the same except for the color. I have an underwater thermometer.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> First thing that I thought when I saw that photos was
> 
> ...."there's a train a coming around the track at the Juntion..."
> 
> had a huge crush in the black haired girl, I think her name was Bobby Sue...Petty Coat Juntion?..any of you guys remember that?...probably before your time.


OMG, that's funny. I hadn't thought about that show in quite some time. In my mind I can see the huge water barrels at the train station. I used to fantasize about one of the girls from that show. Forget her name now.

L & O


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Glad to see someone else playing with solar heat. :lol::lol::lol:
Now , all you need is one of my solar fryers. Fries a 1/2 lb burger in 15 minutes ! 
I've fried chicken , pork chops , eggs , etc.
If you can fry it on a stove , you can fry it with the sun.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I forgot about the dog...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

The Michigan Sportsman version...










Betty Jo,,Bobby Jo and Callie Jo


----------

